# Sign board for Halloween?



## luttapi (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sure everyone would be eagerly preparing for the Halloween party. I've been planning for the past two weeks as I wanted everything to be just perfect. The theme is set, costumes are done as well as the foodies. The decoration part still remains. I'm throwing a party at my home. I was just browsing through the internet when I saw a cool sign board that can be hung outside on the door. Would love to get a similar one. New style signs in Toronto seems like a good place to search. Does anyone have a better DIY idea? What are your plans? Happy Halloween in advance.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> What are your plans?


 ... spending Halloween at the pub as it doesn't seem to be a kiddy event anymore. Have a happy Halloween too!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

same as other years.... i'll turn off all the lights..... and hang a "Shelled Out" sign on the front door....
(is that the kinda sign you had in mind?)each:


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Halloween, that takes me back, in our little town, Cranberry Portage, Mb., we had some outhouses. Many may not have any idea what they were!

So the big deal was to push them over every Halloween and next day going to school proudly see the results of your efforts. Rumour was one fellow fell into the hole, but I can't confirm that........

Small town Canada, way back I'm sad to say each::


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The dollar stores have wooden Halloween signs and banners that hang on the front door.

We bought some "eyeballs" and put them in a basket with a "bag of bones".........and a crow and rat gnawing on them.

Some spider webs, a giant spider on the railing, strobe light and two lighted pumpkins and decals in the window. A witch, and a black bow and banner on the wall........

We are the only place in the complex that decorates. Most turn their lights off and miss all the little guys outfits.............

When we owned a home, we used to string our Christmas lights early and change all the bulbs to orange. Then later, I would change them to Christmas.

I used to hand carve intricate faces onto pumpkins using templates. We froze them solid and when we put them out and they started to melt they looked like they were weeping.

I did one that spelled Halloween in it's mouth.

THAT was a lot of work...........but our little guy got a kick out of it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags - that's the spirit! actually, I was the guy in the neighborhood that used to stuff himself into some old clothes & boots & sit in a chair COMPLETELY STILL out on the front stoop. The kids would come up & didn't know if i was fake or real - until i slowly raised a hand , or turned my head.... you should've heard the screams (of delight!) hahaha....


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

We'll hang a few decorations, maybe dress up the dog and will be giving out lots of treats as always. Wife really gets a kick out of all the little kids. Bigger ones are getting a little ignorant the last few years, so I won't be bothering carving pumpkins to put outside this year, seeing as the last couple of years I have to keep cleaning them up after they get vandalized or taken and smashed on the driveway and street after dark.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have to buy more plastic storage bins, as I find excuses to decorate for more occasions.

Our son built us a platform front deck for our rented townhouse for Father's Day last year, and is has provided a perfect place for changing the scenery.

I put everything into bins and stack them in reverse order of use..........obsessive compulsive disorder I know.

It is getting to be quite a collection...........spring, summer, Canada Day, fall, Halloween, fall, winter, Christmas, winter..........and back to spring again.


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

luttapi said:


> I'm sure everyone would be eagerly preparing for the Halloween party. I've been planning for the past two weeks as I wanted everything to be just perfect. The theme is set, costumes are done as well as the foodies. The decoration part still remains. I'm throwing a party at my home. I was just browsing through the internet when I saw a cool sign board that can be hung outside on the door. Would love to get a similar one. New style signs in Toronto seems like a good place to search. Does anyone have a better DIY idea? What are your plans? Happy Halloween in advance.


Can you show what you got so far, i havent started anything yet, maybe i can be inspired by your creativity.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you are decorating the inside..........I don't know if you have a Michaels in your area, but they have really cool stuff for Halloween.

Little spooky villages that the figures move..........and artsy/crafty stuff you likely wouldn't find in other places.

And............they keep emailing me about their big Halloween discounts, so the price might be right.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> ... I find excuses to decorate for more occasions ... spring, summer, Canada Day, fall, Halloween, fall, winter



sags i don't know which is more appealing, a) your habit of decorating the front deck on holidays for your neighbours to enjoy;

or b) your habit of buying the very best hockey seats at the big matches, the expensive seats rinkside so you can watch the players' skates up close .each:


ps dressing up the dog sounds wonderful too - this is from Mechanic

pps :biggrin: jargey gets a gold star for sitting in that deadpan stockstill pose out on his front porch on hallowe'en night, looking like maybe a scarecrow or a straw man until the kiddies get really close


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LOL Humble.......I am not sure the neighbours don't think I am nuts though.......and I must confess that I always get the best seats available, but not to the biggest games.

I remember sitting in the old Detroit Olympia hockey rink way up in the nosebleed seats. Sheesh, it was a steep decline almost straight down.

We organized a fund raiser bus trip one time and I was watching the game, when a guy went tumbling down a flight of the concrete stairs.

He was drunk of course and didn't feel much pain, but his arm was broken and he got it treated and moaned all the way home on the bus.

As I got older I figured if I was going to all the trouble to go the game, I might as well buy great seats.

I like Mechanics idea of dressing up his dog.......but we have a cat and I am not sure she would go along with it.

I put the lighted indoor pumpkins (plastic) on the front window table, where she likes to stretch out, and she keeps knocking them off.


----------

